# Наше творчество > Инструментал >  Владимир Матвийчук: инструменталы

## Владимир Матвийчук

Два маленьких экспромтика:

Обработка украинской народной песни "Журавель":
http:/*************.com/files/mdqzxnxgk Zhuravel.wav 11.6 Mb
выкладываю WAV, потому как в мр3 недостаточно динамики, как мне кажется, для этой вещи.

Джазовое трио, похоже на все 3 000 000 блюзов вмести взятых. Только вместо 12-тактового использовал 16, последние 4 как реприза. С гордостью и невозмутимостью называется "Джязз стандарт"  :Vah: 
http:/*************.com/files/1r0hnma52 Jazz_Standart.mp3 3.5 Mb

----------


## Лев

*Владимир Матвийчук*,
 +5 :Ok:

----------


## Владимир Матвийчук

*Лев*,
 спасибо Вам за Ваше спасибо! :biggrin:

Но хотелось бы развёрнутую пространную рецензию, критику, советы...

----------


## Daniila_0101

Спасибо за классный вариант-Jazz_Standart!!!
Только уж больно короткий,.
Хотелось бы чуть-чуть попродолжительнее.
С уважением-В.К.
kosmoskv@mail.ru

----------


## Владимир Матвийчук

*Daniila_0101*,
Когда начал продолжать джаз, не хватило, как часто это бывает, фантазии и пошла надуманная аранжировка. Решил оставить, как есть.

----------


## gammarecords

Журавель! Образно! Чуть было не вошёл, когда пошёл попить чайку на кухню:biggrin:
Молодец!

*Добавлено через 38 минут*
"Джязз стандарт" приятно.

----------


## Владимир Матвийчук

*gamma********,



> Чуть было не вошёл, когда пошёл попить чайку на кухню


 Вошёл во что? Или в кого? :biggrin:

----------


## Владимир Матвийчук

А вот ещё одно творение:
http://www.cjclub.ru/tracks/15978

----------


## Владимир Матвийчук

Музыка к рекламе *Zigmund & Shtain*:
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/1048029

Это одна вещь из трилогии. Жду видеоролик, который заказчики должны смонтировать в ближайшем будущем; и тогда смогу показать музыку полностью во всей красоте!

----------


## baranov107

Por una Cabeza понравилась! Ваша работа?

----------


## Aniva

Ссылка не работает. Не могу послушать

----------

